# PIRANHA PICS!



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Hope you like it...!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

about time..hahahah..very nice..if possible can you take a whole tank shot ..like to see your deco..looks nice


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...don't have a full tank shot but...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

...


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Looks like ya got yerself some beauts !!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very cool, mate








That's one hell of a nice shoal you have


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Awesome Rhom and Caribe!


----------



## MikeR (May 29, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> ...don't have a full tank shot but...


WOW!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very cool! I hope to get a mean azz schoel like that. Very impressive


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very impressive mr H nice cariba and rhom
dixon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the eyes on that rhom are awesome. gotta love that dark red.

Joe


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

nice shoaling pics!

dont mess


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice shoal picture


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> ...


 holyred eye he looks awesome very nice


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

wow dude those are great, love that rhom


----------



## Azrael (Apr 4, 2003)

kickstart my heart!!!!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

very nice. Love that shoaling pic


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice coloration on your fish


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

That is a cool ass rohm


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

Your caribe look great! Great pics!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Awsome!!

Did you catch them yourself in VE???


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

Really envy you!


----------

